# Keyword Wishlist to not record certain programs with the keyword in it.



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

If there's a way to do this already please let me know.

I have a keyword wishlist set up with the word Mississippi in it. Problem is I keep getting things like 'Mississippi Outdoors' & 'Ron Polk Mississippi State baseball' that I don't care to watch. I think it'd be soooooo handy to have an option to tell Tivo to never record certain programs within the keyword wishlist. is there a way to do this already? Am I way off base with this? Is there really someone controlling things kinda like in Dark City?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

There isn't a way to do exclusions, but, depending on what you want to record, you could restrict the ARWL to specific categories of content.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Yup, this would be good, along with some basic boolean operators (AND, OR, NOT)


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

megazone said:


> There isn't a way to do exclusions, but, depending on what you want to record, you could restrict the ARWL to specific categories of content.


That would mean multiple ARWL's which is what I'm trying to avoid. I look at it as it being my job to be lazy not the people at TiVo... 



jfh3 said:


> Yup, this would be good, along with some basic boolean operators (AND, OR, NOT)


EXACTLY!! Seems like it's a no brainer to me and not too terribly hard to code. Good code writers do all the work so the end users don't have to.


----------



## BigB (Dec 13, 2004)

I would LOVE this. Because for instance I have Janet Jackson as a key word but TV Land is replaying Good Time so I can't have it tape all the stuff with Janet Jackson when she does the promo for her new album b/c it will just record Good Times over and over and over!


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

The boolean search is definitely something I'd like to see, even if the only way that they can figure out how to do the interface is through the computer scheduling. I almost never use the online scheduling features, but if they made it more slick and functional, I would. I can see that trying to have an "advanced scheduling options" screen might not fit their vision of keeping TiVo simple for the average user, but come on.


----------



## eleazar (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd like for it to be something simple like if you do 3 thumbs down, then it will never record the program on the tivo again. 

I have a similar situation where I have a wishlist called "Hockey & Sports". For some reason, it keeps recording these hockey tv drama shows and I have to manually take them out. 

I would think that if you were to give something 3 thumbs down, you aren't going to record it so why not make it where any shows with 3 thumbs down aren't going to get recorded?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I recommend not using three thumbs down very much. That is rating the show, genre, actors, etc, etc - and you can 'poison' a lot of content that way and really make Suggestions go crazy.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

I don't care if they use thumbs down or select 15 times as long as they write the code for the exclusions.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

I don't use suggestions but would certainly vote for the ability to mark a specific show as never record if it matches a wish list. My wife uses some actor wish lists and there's a few movies that seem to be shown very regularly where the actor had a minor part and every 28 days they pop up again.


----------

